# Roses Are Red . . .



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Roses are red.
Violets are blue.
Sugar is sweet.
And so are you.

Ah, the age old Valentine's poem that every kid learns.

BUT how many of us can come up with a verse based on this classic that is truly humerous. Heck it doesn't even have to be about Valentine's day, although that would be a plus.

Let me start it off:

Roses are blue.
Violets are red.
If you agree,
You've got rocks in your head.

This could be a lot of fun!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Several of my friends have been presented with the following birthday wish (intentionally non-rhyming) over the past while:

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
You're not getting older,
No, wait - yes you are. *Ha ha!*


(Well, *I* think it's funny.  )


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I feel like I'm 7 years old in the schoolyard again.

Roses are red,
Violets are blue, 
You are so stupid, 
I'll bet you eat glue


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Back in elementary school, each child in my brother's class had to write a 'Roses Are Red' poem to their mother. One of the class clowns decided, as a joke, to write the following:

Roses are red
Violets are dead
The sugar bowl's empty
And so is your head

The teacher was not impressed and didn't allow him to rewrite the poem. 20 years later, we still laugh about it.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Sinc, why did you start this, the thread could go on forever.

The roses are dead, 
and the violets have blight
I can no longer stand you, 
get out of my sight.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
A head like yours
Belongs in a zoo


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

It seems not many of the modifications are as endearing as the original. 

Roses are red
Violets are black
Hey, look over there
Now I've got your snack!!


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, english is not my first language, but I'll give it a shot. A political one.

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Castro is old
But there's no coup.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Absolutely hilarious people. 

Stop it, I like it! Get away closer!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

violets are roses,
red white and blue
surrender your weapons
or I'll invade you!


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

I feel like a poet...

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Where's the florist?
I have no clue.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Thought of this on the train this evening:

Roses are dead,
Violets are too,
I'm not good at gardening
And neither are YOU!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Roses are red,
So is blood,
Did you remember to donate,
And do something good?

The automobile long ago superceded
The horse-drawn carriage,
Isn't it about time
To legalize same-sex marriage?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

:love2:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*UTBJ - It's a fun thing, don't you get it?*



used to be jwoodget said:


> The automobile long ago superceded
> The horse-drawn carriage,
> Isn't it about time
> To legalize same-sex marriage?


While all to date have kept the humorous spirit of the thread, Jim has made the choice to make it political. I therefore offer the following rebuttal:

Once marriage was straight
But now there are gays
Who want equal rights
While destroying our ways

Happy now UTBJ?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Now you boys play nice. They are both good by the way.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

ouch! Lets all move on over to the right???
Not! tptptptp


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Just because you start a thread
Doesn't mean you own it too 

Roses are red
iPod shuffles are white
With apologies to SINC
I bid you goodnight...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

When one starts a thread in a light hearted spirit, one does not expect it to become a political forum.

This was supposed to be fun (Carex and hmto, thanks for your support). That is all I intended.

So without further adieu:

Roses are Red
Violets are yellow
All who have fun here
Please remain mellow


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Thinking of ehMaclanders on the East coast...

Roses are red
Snowflakes are white
Seems there are a lot
On the East coast tonight!


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Someone dropped their gum
Don't step in the goo!

Or worse ... 

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Fido's been for a walk 
Don't step in the p__h!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

Nice that some can reply here, in depth

Wish I could too...

:yikes:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Nosies go rosy,
Toesies turn blue,
I'm glad I've got longjohns,
I hope you do too!


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

Carex said:


> The roses are dead,
> and the violets have blight
> I can no longer stand you,
> get out of my sight.


HAHAHA brilliant! :clap: 

from early in the ehMac transformation:

ehMac is red.
ehMac is red.
ehMac is red.
ehMac is red.

or maybe,

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
But the stuff they grow in
Sure smells like poo...

and as an aside,

aren't violets violet?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Roses have thorns
And are quite prickly
If you're not careful
They'll prick you right quickly.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Roses are red
Pansies are pink
Some of these rhymes
Are beginning to stink.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> Roses are red
> Pansies are pink
> Some of these rhymes
> Are beginning to stink.


Oh yeah smarty pants...

Rose are red
Violets are blue
Sinc look in the mirror
You're doing it too!!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Roses r red
violets r blue
God made me sexy
what the hell happened to u?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Roses are red
Carex' avatar is green
When he looks in a mirror
You can hear him scream


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Roses are red
Just like our Sinc
He's been to the pub
And had too much to drink!!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

We like pudding mice and foam?? 
What is THAT supposed to mean? 

Bo


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I changed my signature the other day after reading a review on MacDailyNews. An analyst named Rob Enderle, who is a die-hard Mac hater, published an article that panned the mac mini and apple (again). He is one of the few reviewers to do so. In rebutting Mr. Enderle, MacDailyNews published a satirical, non-sensical paragraph containing that sentence. It struck me as very funny (in context) so I went with it. 

http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/4822/

The line is in their 'take'


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

roses were red
violets were blue
where Carex is takin' this thread
i don't have a frikin' clue


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

started reading the article, up to the part of an earthquake and the imac's inestability. made me think of seinfeld and his "if your shirt is stained with blood, laundry detergent should not be your main concern"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Roses are blue, 
And violets are red.
I usually think with my heart
And not with my head.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey, back off. I was just spainin' something to Bopeep tis all. 

And now for a poem. 

Rosies are red
Violets are white
If your poems are bad
The doxies will bite


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

For the doxie that bites,
Is sent off into the night.
Never to be seen, 
And never to be heard.
So into the night 
Our doxies take flight.
To find a warm bed,
Where roses are red.
And to be faithful and true
Where the violets are blue.

Poems are made by fools like me, 
But only God can make a doxie.
And only God who makes the doxie,
Also makes the fools like me.
But only fools like me, you see,
Can make a God that makes a doxie.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

:clap:

Didn't understand a word! 

(Except the part about the Doxies, of course!)

:rofl:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, a poet writes so that all may see, even though he or she is blinded by the scorn of those who don't understand the message. Still, doxies are cute, so the point is moot.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, a poet writes so that all may see, even though he or she is blinded by the scorn of those who don't understand the message. Still, doxies are cute, so the point is moot.


Wherefore I have gone
Is past the place that I have come
But where I am
Is neither here nor there
Rather I am somewhere
Based in serenity
Yet still I long
For far off places
Beyond the fog
Of human faces


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It being the dark time of the night,
my words are without hue or form.
I would cry out, 
but cannot.
As for torment suffered once,
I shall suffer on in silence.
For that which I have lost,
only I know.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

put an extra leash on Sinc
and let Dr. G lead the doxies sprint
so they can all go to far off places
and leave mediocrity to ehmacers


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Roses again??
hhmmm...Something smells funny,
You slept with my best friend?!
Fine! I'll take all your money!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Sorry, not a "roses" entry. I posted this little "poem" on MacRumors last evening, in response to this article. It inspired me _so._


First?
Worst.
Bubble?
Burst.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

roses are red
violets are blue
i say this thread is dead
would you say that too?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"roses are red
violets are blue
i say this thread is dead
would you say that too?"

In every end is a new begininning,
as we journey along a desolate road,
out of darkness.....into darkness.
Death does not determine who is correct, 
merely who is left.
This is a journey for those who are bold,
in that you shall be able to do what is right,
or do what you are told.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

general: Is That clear?

Tommy c: crystal


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Roses are red
violets are blue
I'm here at ehmac
thought you were here too.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Silent Jeanne, full of grace,
enters the room with a smile on her face.
She radiates a gentleness and beauty
unknown in the common moments of Life.
For her beauty is one that all can see,
but only a poet may understand.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't tell Gracie.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

There are those good with words
who bring a smile to another
There are those good with poems
who give hope to another
There are those that are friendly
and those introverted
There are those who outspoken
make themselves heard
Those that are friends are the most precious 
people to be cared for, treasured 'bove all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A friend
is you own self
revealed in another person.
Many are rich who possess
great amounts of money, jewels and gold.
However,
a true friend is more precious than any of these
material things.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

:clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lo and behold
I saw this thread
One I started
And thought was dead.

But GB rekindled
And re-stoked the desire
To start anew
This thread on fire.

Now I would be fibbing
If I were to say
That I didn't enjoy it
Coming back this way.

So post many more
Words within here
Without any worries
That they will cause fear.

And so I look forward
To reading your stuff
But please don't tell me
You write in the buff!


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue.
If flowers were American,
They'd be divided too.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
ring ring ring ring ring ring ring... banana phone!




http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=23377

:yikes:


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

gwilikers - bet you have little ones!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

“I Teach”

I teach because there is a great fulfillment that comes in
Working with girls and boys.

I teach because I wanted to be a sculptor, and I can do so,
By shaping lives for the future.

I teach because I wanted to be an artist, and I can do so,
By painting dreams for children.

I teach because I wanted to be a musician, and I can,
In giving inspiration to children.

I teach because I wanted to be a historian, and I can in having
Recorded something for the lives of great men to come.

I teach because I wanted to be a poet, and I can in writing
Impressive passages of mankind.

I teach because of the reward I receive when a child’s
Frowns turns to smiles, or when he/she say, “Now I
Understand.”

I teach because of the personal growth I receive each day as
I venture out on a quest for knowledge and techniques
To help my students understand.

I teach for it is in this where I can see the worthwhile
And true fulfillment of living.

Author: Unknown


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Roses are red
Violets can glow
Thank god it's Friday
now off home I go.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bon voyage, Cameo. May the rising sun not find you where the setting sun left you. Paix.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Cameo said:


> gwilikers - bet you have little ones!


Ex-little ones, now medium ones... 19 & 23!  Time does fly now that I think about it.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

My youngest is 17, 2 at 20 and my oldest is 22 next month.....and I don't remember anything about a banana phone - but figured it must be a kiddy thing.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Never mind - I just remembered the other thread and then went back and checked your post and voila. Answered before you even say my previous post. It has been a long week........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tgif


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tgift


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I have been saying that all day!!!!!

TGIF!!!!!!!!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jeanne, here we say TGFD.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank god for doxies!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Right on, Cameo.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

roses are red
dollars are green
i won so much money
it's not even funny!!!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Roses are red;
Dells are Black;
Windows is terrible;
Give me my Mac!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
I'm a Schizophrenic
and so am I


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rose are Red
Violets are Blue
This thread was dead
And should have stayed that way too.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Roses are Red
Roses are Pink
If this thread should be dead
Why'd you revive it, SINC?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
Reviving this thread
Was something I did not do


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Roses are red
Comics are droll
Thanks for explaining
Next time, I'll scroll.


----------

